
R interface to Keras - sndean
https://rstudio.github.io/keras/
======
minimaxir
It's very worth nothing that there is near _feature-parity_ with Python's
Keras API, with a few perks. (I wasn't aware that there was real-time training
plotting!)

However, R still has a weakness with nontablular data like text/image data (as
noted in the very-verbose examples), which is unfortunately the best type of
data to _use_ with deep learning.

